# What will I learn in Pre-Calc?



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It sounds disappointing. It has the prefix "pre-" in it, so it seems like I'm just preparing to prepare for something whenever I think of it.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Trig, mostly. Parametric and polar graphing too, if I recall correctly. It's not much fun tbh.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It sounds disappointing. It has the prefix "pre-" in it, so it seems like I'm just preparing to prepare for something whenever I think of it.


I'm in the same boat kind of, but instead I'm skipping precalc and just going to clep out of calculus by the end of this semester so I can major in the degree I want. From all that I read though (from others on forums), is that precal is a combination of algebra 2 and trigonometry, but its not necessary for calculus I, whereas Calculus 2 on the other hand it is necessary to know. I'm sorry I can't give a personal account of what it is and how important it is for calculus as a whole, since I am in the process of self teaching calculus now without precalculus (I have taken algebra 2 and trigonometry in high school years ago though).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Shadow Logic said:


> I'm in the same boat kind of, but instead I'm skipping precalc and just going to clep out of calculus by the end of this semester so I can major in the degree I want. From all that I read though (from others on forums), is that precal is a combination of algebra 2 and trigonometry, but its not necessary for calculus I, whereas Calculus 2 on the other hand it is necessary to know. I'm sorry I can't give a personal account of what it is and how important it is for calculus as a whole, since I am in the process of self teaching calculus now without precalculus (I have taken algebra 2 and trigonometry in high school years ago though).


I'm taking Algebra II/Trig right now. I think it would be easier if I actually took algebra one year ago and not two years ago but that's just my opinion. At least it would seem to succeed in a chronological order.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

From the index of my book:

-Exponents and Radicals
-Factorization
-Linear, quadratic, other equations (eq w/ a variable in the denominator, eq w/ radicals, eq w/ absolute value)
-Verbal Problems (numbers, geometry, finance, distance-vel-time, inversion)
-intervals
-inequalities(linear, simultaneous, non linear, absolute value)
-functions (+in depth things I didn't add)
-graphs ('')
-transformations ('')
-exponential and logarithmic functions ('')
-polynomial functions ('')


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/precalculus

:kitteh: Free resource. USE IT.

ENJOY LEARNING.

YAAAY.

*runs off frolicking*


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Pre-calc might be one of my favorite classes I took in high school and one that really made me reflect and realize that I enjoy doing math. I did have a really awesome teacher that taught my class past what my school deemed "pre-calc" material and went over into calc. I then took AP calc with this same teacher and he went even further with that. I took calc last semester, and I was stoked to be back in the classroom (I took a year off before college), but I knew all the stuff already so it was sort of boring. I'm in calc II right now and so far we haven't covered anything that I didn't learn in my AP calc class, but I'm sure the storm of math will be coming soon, now is just the calm before..

Sorry I went on a tangent there. But are you looking to pursue an education or degree that requires further then pre-calc? Personally, I feel like it is worth the time and energy to take the course. You know yourself better then anyone and you could very well be fine without taking pre-calc prior to calc. My school it was mandatory.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

You will learn that yes the Sith do teach math


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

If your experience is going to be anything like mine was, you'll learn to befriend people who actually are good at/care about math.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Lots of trig stuff


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

I should add that you don't want to do calc without precalc. You might be able to get by in basic derivative calculus without it, assuming you have strong algebra skills already, but you need to be good with trig to be solid with integral calculus, since many of the problems will be solved using trig substitutions. It's also just really necessary for studying wave physics and differential equations (though you won't touch those if you don't do integral calc first, so maybe that goes without saying). Either way, don't skip it. It's not fun, but it's necessary.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Half of the class is pretty much advanced algebra while the other side is learning trigonometry with sin cosin and the such. We did see graphs but we never really focused on it/ was not on tests ( but I heard some professors are different on graphs ).

For me it was basically a requirement in order to take regular classes in college. you cannot take a science unless you take pre calc so I would say take it just in case.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pain and suffering.
Pain. And. Suffering.

Also a lot of graphing, calulatcing, and then some other shit.
My advice? Make a study group, that shit is painful solo.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's not disappointing but calc is infinitely more interesting. (and math hurts my brain)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It sounds disappointing. It has the prefix "pre-" in it, so it seems like I'm just preparing to prepare for something whenever I think of it.


I Googled it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I Googled it.


I communicated socially with various people on a public forum.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

A lot of parent function graphs and transformations, and a massive chunk of trig. It's worth suffering through because Calc is so much better c:


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Heavier algebra, more interesting algebra. I took trig as a separate class.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

The main goal of the class is to prepare you for the few but major paradigm shifts in Calculus. If you've truly understood the concepts in previous math classes, it's mostly review by mixing and matching earlier concepts. It's also kind of a filler class for things you almost learned in those other classes. But you'll still will learn completely different things like matrices. Again, the point of the class is really to solidify knowledge of things you probably already know. Having this solid foundation allows Calculus to be more approachable.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

polar coordinates...i still have no clue lol


----------

